# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Kriebelingen achterkant dijbenen

## lamama121144

Sinds korte tijd heb ik veel kriebelingen in de achterkant van mijn dijbenen!
Kan dit wijzen op slechte bloedcirculatie of is dit iets anders? Weet iemand raad? :EEK!:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey lamama,

Ik zou het niet weten  :Frown: 
Heb je sinds kort misschien een nieuw verzorgingsproduct, nieuwe wasverzachter, nieuw wasmiddel of een andere textiel (andere stof van broek?) gebruikt die je eerder nooit gebruikt hebt? Dan zou het kunnen dat je allergisch bent voor een bepaalde stof...
Heb je het op bepaalde momenten? Bv als het ineens warm wordt of ineens koud, alleen 's avonds of alleen 's nachts? Dan kan je kijken naar een eventuele boosdoener...
Als het te lang aanhoud zou ik er toch even mee naar de dokter gaan! 
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

